# 2048 Fails



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

We won the majority vote but did not have a House Majority of 48 to pass.

More later!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now what??? 
The house vote was 47-45 for with 2 absent. 
It required 48 to pass. 
One Rep wanted to change his vote but was not allowed to. 
Will it be brought back???

3 cheers for Rep Nelson...He spoke for the bill.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i think it was iverson who wanted to change his vote? i wonder if he wanted to change from no to yes??? plus there were two senators absent. we need to email our reps because i think they can vote again within 24 hours..


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I just heard from my rep. Alon Wieland. I have been in touch with him an awful lot since he wasn't sure where he was going to vote.(he ended up voting yes!!!). He said it will come up again tommorrow since two were absent.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

EVERYONE needs to contact your reps!


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Whoever gets the roll call vote first, post the YEAS and NAYS. All YEAS need a contact thanking them for their vote and all NAYS need a request to change their votes. This needs to happen quickly.


----------



## Blair Thoreson (Mar 26, 2003)

SB 2048 failed the House of Representatives by one vote this afternoon. I voted 'no' on the bill. However, I have met with Reps. Nelson and Porter, and I will move to reconsider the action during tomorrow's floor session.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

you can be sure there will be a ton of emails from the commercial side and the farm bureau still, we all need to send some emails and get this passed tomorrow


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Blair, thank you for your note and your motion tomorrow. As I'm sure some of the YES'S may also reconsider, I'd ask that you talk to those who also voted NO and ask them to reconsider. Thanks, Dan


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

thanks for the communication blair!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Thank you Rep Thoreson.

Where can we see who voted which way?


----------



## Blair Thoreson (Mar 26, 2003)

Dan-I've spoken to several others who voted 'no' and will continue to work towards reconsideration. I know that others here are doing likewise.


----------



## Blair Thoreson (Mar 26, 2003)

Here is the roll call vote:
SB 2048 Passed in the HOUSE 
Totals: Yea 47 Nay 45 Absent 2 Excused 0

YEA Aarsvold NAY Amerman NAY Bellew 
ABS Belter YEA Berg YEA Bernstein 
YEA Boe YEA Boehning YEA Boucher 
NAY Brusegaard YEA Carlisle YEA Carlson 
YEA Clark NAY DeKrey YEA Delmore 
NAY Delzer NAY Devlin YEA Dosch 
NAY Drovdal YEA Eckre NAY Ekstrom 
NAY Froelich NAY Froseth NAY Galvin 
YEA Glassheim YEA Grande NAY Grosz 
NAY Gulleson NAY Haas YEA Hanson 
YEA Hawken NAY Headland NAY Herbel 
NAY Hunskor NAY Iverson YEA Johnson, D. 
NAY Johnson, N. YEA Kasper NAY Keiser 
YEA Kelsch, R. YEA Kelsh, S. NAY Kempenich 
YEA Kerzman NAY Kingsbury NAY Klein, F. 
NAY Klein, M. NAY Klemin YEA Koppelman 
NAY Kreidt YEA Kretschmar YEA Kroeber 
YEA Maragos NAY Martinson YEA Meier 
YEA Metcalf NAY Monson YEA Mueller 
YEA Nelson YEA Nicholas YEA Niemeier 
YEA Norland YEA Nottestad ABS Onstad 
YEA Pietsch NAY Pollert YEA Porter 
YEA Potter YEA Price NAY Rennerfeldt 
NAY Ruby NAY Sandvig NAY Schmidt 
NAY Severson NAY Sitte NAY Skarphol 
YEA Solberg YEA Svedjan NAY Thoreson 
YEA Thorpe NAY Tieman YEA Timm 
NAY Uglem NAY Wald NAY Warner 
YEA Warnke YEA Weiler NAY Weisz 
NAY Wentz YEA Wieland NAY Wikenheiser 
YEA Williams YEA Winrich NAY Wrangham 
YEA Zaiser


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

thanks


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i'm glad to see both my reps have yeas beside there names! but out of the minot reps there were 4y and 4n!

for those of you in minot:
yeas:
thorpe [email protected]
timm [email protected]
maragos [email protected]
price [email protected]

nays:
wentz [email protected]
bellew [email protected]
klein [email protected]
ruby [email protected]

Contact these reps!


----------



## Ron Iverson (Mar 26, 2003)

I had intended to vote green for 2048 and when it comes up for reconsideration i will be supporting 2048.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

Thanks for your support Ron and Blair


----------



## NDMALLARD (Mar 9, 2002)

I just sent e-mails to the reps. Everyone get on board tonight and respond. You will be kicking yourself for two years if you fail to act NOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Blair, Ron;

Thanks for the pledge to set things right.

M.


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

I was listening today & it is about as Bad as Being a Sioux Hockey fan  :roll: Nothing like waiting till the last second to win or lose.

Thanks to all the Reps that are here & reading & hopefully understand how important this is to us - Sure it was not a ideal Bill (especially as ammended) But it is a good starting point & could be a very good Bill - Thanks for trying to keep it alive.

I don't know how you folks can take the ups & downs of all this??? This is the 1st time I have followed & participated in this level of Government. I got to say say, it is weird & amazing - that generally the cream can rise to the top in such a system :-?


----------



## spirit water steve (Mar 13, 2003)

Representative Thoreson...
Why after doing the right thing by voting no on SB2048 would you consider changing your vote? Keep North Dakota open to visitors and encourage those who would come for vacation and perhaps move here as I did recently.

Why give in to a few overgrown kids who want to hog all the toys in the sandbox. Thank you for voting no on SB2048. Its premise is so flawed that no amount of amendments make it palatable. Contact your representatives and tell them how you want them to vote and why. No limits on the number of visitors are needed.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Because me, my freinds and the rest of my generation that are following these "overgrown" kids (name calling eh), and you spiritwater, are worth more than a few years of visitors that put money in a few peoples pocket(you). And hopefully even my kids won't have to deal with the commercialization of a tradition here in North Dakota. They won't if I can have any kind of impact on stopping it.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

all steve cares about is the extra $ in his pocket. maybe some reps will see what is the good thing to do instead of listening to everyone who only cares about getting more $


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

steve just can't stop bashing the resident hunters huh? overgrown kids, peta members, minority are just a few of the things he's called us... i encourage you to spread the word of what the owner of the spiritwater resort thinks of us "overgrown kids"


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Rap,

They will see through not only his transparent motivation to sell everyone else's heritage to line his own pockets, but also the false arguments. No one is limiting visitors. Everyone is free to come. 2048 just limits how many NR's (along with how many days) share in ND's valued heritage. An unlimited number of NR's may still visit our fine state at any time during the year. To suggest otherwise is quite obviously silly.

M.


----------



## spirit water steve (Mar 13, 2003)

I get a kick out of what you call moderating Austin. Unlike many here I don't hide behind a false ID. I'm an "overgrown kid" myself but somewhere along I learned to share and yes RAP your opinions are certainly in the minority among the general public...or certainly one would hope so!!!

As to the ongoing unfounded comments about my lining my pockets from my business here, I make far less income here in North Dakota than I did
elsewhere. I am a Minnewaukan by choice. My respect and caring for our Earth has been instilled in me for generations. The heritage we cherish is exactly that for which I stand. I am conservative in my use of resources and encourage compliance with all game and fish requirements. I personally get more pleasure out of watching birds fly than watching them fall from a shot. I will continue to stand in favor of the free travel and access for all my fellow Americans, especially when North Dakota is in such great need of an influx of reliable, educated, employable individuals.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Unfounded comments about lining your pocket???


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

> North Dakota is in such great need of an influx of reliable, educated, employable individuals.


& we get the likes of you ???

You need to get a real job & learn to respect Residents.

It would be way to easy to get into a pissin match with likes of Steve (He almost invites it) Lets all hold (me) back & continue to take the high road in all this.

If we lose the battle - we will be back even more determined to win the war.

Cousin it - is alive & well & forgets 95 + % of Non Residents wants to freelance - if not for the Lake he would not have many customers, unless he is paying kickbacks to landowners

In fact I think the States Attorney & IRS & ND Tax Dept. needs to follow the money in Leasing - Guiding & those that take advantage of Non-Residents to be sure they are following every legal avenue. If they can take advantage of our resources (Public Trust of Wildlife) for a few Bucks & in the process insult & put us down (The Vast Majority) It is time to take names & focus on their conduct. & counter their attempts at misleading folks.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Both of my reps, Wieland and Koppelman, appear to be ready to vote yes again. They both have sent me e-mails saying so. Spiritwater ....How is Austin Bachmeier a fake name. Unless I am missing something, That is his name. Funny how a young guy like Austin has to remind an "adult" like you to not resort to name calling!


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

To those legislators that supported North Dakota Resident Hunters on the floor and in this forum, a heartfull THANK YOU. Like Fetch, I have never followed an issue through the legislative process before, but the effort is more than worth while. In spite of callouses on the fingers from typing!


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

Spirit water steve, So why did you leave your state to move to our state? was it because all the opportunitys for hunting were controlled by commercial interests like you want in our state. Anyway you seem to have a problem comprehending the basic premise that we advocate is that the Biologists of our Game and Fish Department are perfectly capable of determining what our water fowl population can bear. We wecome NR but we certainly do not wecome commercial Greed which is what you and the Farm Burea, GNDA and all the other interest that you are in cahoots with advocate. Incidently your juvenile
name calling to me is a sign of a frustrated immature individual. madtrapper


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

We sent a barrarge of letters to our rep that voted nay, hopefully he will see the light. Also a thank you to Nelson who apparently changed views.Adokken


----------



## spirit water steve (Mar 13, 2003)

Ken W

I thought I saw a post here where you asked if you could come over to my place and stay for free..

You would be most welcome. Feel free to gather up a group of folks who would like to stay with us while enjoying the wonderful outdoor activities that surround us here. Be my guest. The opportunity of sharing some face to face conversation could well be uplifting to all. The snow geese are nearby right now and in a couple months it will be a fun time to get out on the lake. Just a walk on the prairie is great anytime. Call with ypour itinerary and I'll be glad to host you here. Perhaps some will grow in the understanding that what we seek is more similar than different.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

For your records I "moderate" what activity there is on the youth forum. I have no more authority in the other forums than you or any other member. Trust me, I could not handle being a moderator for this forum. Fetch does a good job putting up with alot of things.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I decided not to engage in personal attacks,so I deleted most of it.


----------



## Ron Iverson (Mar 26, 2003)

A lot of oyu have been emailing me about 2048. I just want all of the sportsmen of cass county and North Dakota to know that what happened was an honest mistake. THere were no games being played withthis important issue.

Today, we will reconsider 2048. I am going to ask for a recorded roll call vote so no one canhide behind a blank board. I WILL BE VOTING *GREEN*.

I can not guarantee the outcom eof thsi vote but if the votes stay the same and i change mine then we will be victorious


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

:eyeroll:


----------



## Ron Iverson (Mar 26, 2003)

We reconsidered the bill and it failed 47-46 Rep thoreson and myself both voted green I do not know who changed there vote. WE tried thats all i can tell you


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

Was the bill actually re-voted on? I understood the vote meaning that 47-46 voted to reconsider the bill, not actual vote on the bill. My point being and not surprising is that most people would not vote in favor to reconsider this bill, it carries too much emotion and they want it done with, I don't believe there was an actual re-vote, just a vote to see if the majority is in favor of a re-vote. Wow Ron, your popularity continues to grow.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

We very much appreciate the reconsideration by Reps. Iverson and Thoreson, but the failed vote today was not on the bill itself. The vote that failed was on a motion to reconsider the bill. That vote also takes 48 to pass, and you can't assume the votes on the motion would have tracked with the votes on the bill. Today's big hurdle was on the motion itself.

Some legislators who vote in favor of a bill that failed will nonetheless oppose a motion to reconsider. The philosophy of those people is that the bill was considered once and fully debated, and the legislature, which has two years worth of laws to make in 80 days, has a tight schedule and better things to do than replow old ground. If the motion had succeeded, the bill would have been open to full and complete debate again today, taking time away from other bills calendared today. We'll have to look at the roll call on the motion vote today, but that is likely why the motion today failed and why we never got to a revote on the bill itself.

This proceedural aspect is why the close, but unsuccessful, vote yesterday was so costly. 2048 is dead. Thanks to all the people who worked very hard for its passage.


----------



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

Dan:

With the noted failure, where does this leave the licensing situation for next year? A 30K limit imposed by the Gov or unlimited licenses available all season? Lastly, what are the future efforts? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

With 2048's failure, there isn't much to do on the waterfowling issue for the moment. Licensing issues are effectively where they were in 2001. Under current law, The Governor has the authority to establsih zones and set caps. Whether he exercises that authority as he did in 2002 will, I would think in part, depend on who he hears from the most and loudest. In other words, it's back to a poitical situation as opposed to any form of objective format. Not what this issue needs or deserves.


----------



## MACBARN (Aug 1, 2002)

Remember, it aint over till the 30th of April.The Gov. does not want this back on his plate ......Mabey this will get those on the side line off hteir *** SB


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

Ron Iverson,

Boy, you sure got yourself in the middle of this didn't you? What happened yesterday got me to believe one of 2 things:

a)there is 2 buttons - one for yes, one for no. If you screwed up, and can't figure out how to push a button, what does that say to your constituants as far as your competence?

b)that was no accident, why else did the Farm Bureau claim to have you in their pocket.

I can see that you want to save your tail by voting one way and claiming to vote another, but it just didn't work that way. Am I ashamed of how it all ended, you're damn right! These guys worked on this ENDLESSLY for months, I really feel sorry for them that it had to end like this.

I learned more about dirty politics this session than I ever wanted to learn. And it can't be escaped here in North Dakota.

Miller


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

There is still a chance here:

In the case of a bill, resolution, or amendment to the Constitution, the motion to reconsider, if made after the end of the next legislative day following the action on the measure, requires a two-thirds vote of the members-elect.

We have a solid 47 - get 15 more......
And it is much easier to sway unscrupulous people...

M.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

12,844 is the magic number. War Council now.


----------



## Ron Iverson (Mar 26, 2003)

Look I made a mistake it happens all the time here. And i can understand that many of you are upset abou tthe defeat of 2048 as I am. THe thing all of oyu need to understand is that NOTHING is ever dead here. 2048 lost on the motion to reconsider but there are other ways that the elements of 2048 can be implemented. Please don't forget that.

As far as what I did I REGRET IT. I should of made sure I voted green. I made a mistake and I hope that you all understand that. We all make mistakes and when we do we try to rectify them. I am trying to make things right and believe me in the future there will be no more mistakes on hunting issues.

I hope that you will accept my apology and in the future be assured that I will be voting for the resident sportsmen.

Please contact me at my Email [email protected] or my desk phone 701-328-1760 I would welcome any communication with you


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

C'mon Ron. I don't think anyone on this site is that gullidble. That was one of the biggest bills of the year and I'm not buying the excuses. I could see someone voting incorrectly on an obscure bill but not a bill as widely debated as 2048.

Remember, when you're driving the streets of Bismarck and you come to a green light, you don't stop. You go. If the light happens to be red, then you must stop. I won't even attempt to explain what to do if the light is yellow. I'm just offering this advice in an attempt to avoid another wreck.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Editorial note:

The insults above originate from SiouxperDave25 who opposed 2048. One might only assume that the insults are intended only to disuade Representive Iverson from trying to fix 2048. Sportsmen realize they gain nothing from harrassing Representive Iverson, but stand to gain a great deal from supporting Representive Iverson's efforts.

Reasonable folks, 
We gain nothing by doubting Representive Iverson's sincerity in his apology - and really, what does he gain by doing it intentionally and then apologizing? He screwed up (we all do, more than we know) and he wants to make it right - that takes some stones. Lets accept his statement and move on to fix this thing.

M.


----------



## Ron Iverson (Mar 26, 2003)

I can't apologize enough I guess. I know i made amistake and I am owning up to it. I just hope that you will give me the opportunity to make this right. That is all I can ask of you.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

REp. Iverson...you keep saying you can make it right....How???


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

;:'


----------



## SiouxperDave25 (Oct 6, 2002)

MRN, I was against 2048 as it was originally written and I don't think we need to cap non-resident hunters. However, after talking with Jon Nelson and Dennis Johnson when I attended the legislature on 3/25, I changed my mind regarding 2048 as it was amended. They made many good points that I hadn't thought about. I still think we don't need a cap but if one is going to be in place, I'd rather have a formula to set it than be at the mercy of Hoeven.

It must be tough for Iverson to admit he voted incorrectly and I'm sure he's taking a lot of heat for it. We should all applaud his willingness to correct his mistake.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Ron you deserve no sympathy, no mery ,no quarter ,until you demonstrate with your votes that you stand behind what you stated before the election. Until then in my mind you will be the number one target in the next election ahead of Miss Sandy.

Do something positve about this yet this year show us you are not just all talk and no walk.

The ball is in your court, remember that in the real world people get fired for making mistakes. Why should you be any different.

Rap and Superdave his apology is not genuine, just check what he said at the LWV forum on March 15th, I will not support any bill that has caps, he did just that. Now he said he made a mistake. Or was what he said at the fourm a mistake what do we believe. My eyes voting records only. He meant to push RED.


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

i didn't know he made that statement. I also never saw that the fb had him in there backpocket. i was listening to the session the day of the vote, it was interesting how the speaker received the votes and asked before she read the tally if all the votes were correct, no one spoke, then she read the bill failed and thats when he spoke and said he hit red on accident


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

ron, you say nothing is ever dead there, what can you do to get the elements of sb 2048 revived?


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

Accident or not, without some way of limiting the amount of hunters, this states quality outdoor opportunity will dissappear as we know it.


----------

